# Hot or Not - Mink Cell Phone Holder!!



## Karren (Feb 9, 2009)

Come one what a bargin at $96, slashed from MSRP fo $240?? You really need one of these!! Lol.







source - http://www.geeksugar.com/2775565


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 9, 2009)

Hell no! that's hideous


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 9, 2009)

Not!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 9, 2009)

Eww no, that's fugly!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm kind of anti fur. Plus, it's ugly. So, not hot from me.


----------



## amber_nation (Feb 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm kind of anti fur. Plus, it's ugly. So, not hot from me. I agree, I'm also anti fur. I'm not crazy about it or anything. I just think why use it if you don't really have a good reason. And there's always faux fur if you feel the need.


----------



## Ozee (Feb 9, 2009)

It looks like a small alien animal is eating the phone...

A big not for me.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ew. Atleast you'd be able to find it easily in your hand bag lol


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 10, 2009)

I would rather poke my own eyes out then carry that thing around!


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 11, 2009)

So not hot! I love fur just as much as the next girl, but I'm all about faux furs. This mink fur cell phone holder might have the animal cruelty activists chasing me with some rotten eggs! The hefty price doesn't help so much either.


----------



## RockyBBy (Jun 11, 2009)

thats not even cute at all


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely not. I wouldn't even use that if it was faux fur and given to me as a gift. lol!


----------



## Maysie (Jun 11, 2009)

That poor animal. Heck no!


----------



## babynguyen (Jun 11, 2009)

No thaanks ! AHAHA ; )


----------



## SarMoon (Jul 26, 2009)

Not


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 27, 2009)

Difinately not for me. I'd reach into my purse half asleep and think it was a rat in there.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 28, 2009)

not crazy about it.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 28, 2009)

gross


----------



## Hannah_ (Aug 18, 2009)

NOT! Just because it's animal fur


----------



## Insensitive. (Nov 10, 2009)

Animal cruelty much? That thing is just as pathetic as the person who would actually buy it.


----------



## viaddress (Nov 10, 2009)

this isn't looking good at all.


----------

